# TV Stand for 60" Samsung F8000



## JeffB (Oct 19, 2009)

I am thinking about buying a 60" Samsung F8000, but I am having a huge problem locating an appropriate stand. I don't want to wall mount, because the TV needs to be angled about 40 degrees. I shall call the stand mount that comes with the television "legs" and refer to the furniture that the "legs" sit upon as the "stand". The problem with this TV is that the legs are 53" wide and that the height of the legs are only about 2". The most significant problem is that the leg height is so short. A huge number of stands assume taller legs and are therefore around 19-20" in height. I think I need a stand closer to 26" in height. The TV is 32" tall. A 26" stand plus 16" puts the middle of the screen at 42". The second problem is that a lot of stands are just not this wide. The third problem is that a lot of stands are not deep enough for an AV receiver. Additionally many stands are sectioned in 3 sections and tapered toward the rear again squeezing the available space for an AV receiver. Finally, there are many stands below say $350, but then there is this insane jump to $1500 to $3000 stands.

What I would like is a stand that is at least 55" wide and approximately 26" in height. It should have a bottom shelf, a middle shelf, and the top where the TV sits. The shelves should be open with no sectioning into halves or thirds, no drawers, and no doors. It if tapers to the rear, the taper should be small. I think a good depth would be 18" to support a full size AV receiver. At least one of the shelves should be 9" tall for a full size AV receiver. Bonus, if the shelf is height adjustable. Price should be less than $350.

It is kind of strange. In may ways this is almost the simplest of requirements, and yet after looking at hundreds of stands on-line none of them qualify.

I have seen some stands that have TV mounts instead of a table top. I am not too sure about these. I don't think they look as nice, and I am not sure they are as steady, but I am still somewhat open to the idea if that is all that will work.

I only ask this question because there must be some Samsung owners with these new legs who have faced a similar problem.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Have you ever considered just building your own TV stand? Are having someone custom build one for you? If I were you that's the route I would take, since you know and described exactly what you looking for. I shouldn't cost more than $300 dollars to get it built and you can stain it what ever color you want to match your room.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Check out what Salamander offers. The Archetype System is very versatile:

http://www.salamanderdesigns.com/products/collection/3a82f7e6-a9cb-52cf-bf76-506f55272cf1

I have the Synergy in my HT and am very pleased. 

http://www.salamanderdesigns.com/products/collection/40dbc840-a607-7fe4-f16d-506f56beb9f4

Here is the dealer I used:

http://www.thesimpletvstandstore.com/c-501-tv-stands.aspx

They have many different designs. I placed 3 orders with them and found them to be responsive and highly reliable.


Salamander is kinda pricey, but is high quality.


----------

